
Free e-book (~2 MB): So You Think You Know C? [pdf] - okaleniuk
https://wordsandbuttons.online/SYTYKC.pdf
======
ternaryoperator
I think that most experienced/heads-up C programmers would get all the answers
correct.

~~~
guenthert
Well, he got me. Perhaps I'm not most experienced, but I did a fair share of C
programming back when, but not so much recently and when only ever on the same
architecture (you know which). Some things I remembered (int can be 16bit),
some things I was unaware of ("over shift" can be undefined? Never encountered
it, but I suppose there are some broken architectures around. I know that e.g.
rotate is broken on Parallax P8X32A, but you're excused for not knowing that).

Worth the (short) read, especially if you think you're an experienced C
programmer ;-)

------
greenyoda
Interesting book, and well-written. Thanks! I read the first essay and now I
want to read the whole thing.

I noticed a typo in the introduction, however: "JavaScrip" should be
"JavaScript".

------
raarts
What I was missing for all cases was: E: I would never do that.

------
syockit
You can visit the homepage if you want to read it in HTML form, except for the
Introduction and the end Notes which are only in the e-book.

~~~
okaleniuk
Yes, almost all are there and clickable:
[http://wordsandbuttons.online/#programming_languages](http://wordsandbuttons.online/#programming_languages)

------
s-p-n
I made it almost all the way through. I, however, died laughing at "... and
vim is impossible to quit from"

